# First day with hedgie



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello, I don't actually have my baby yet but I thought it would be fun to hear about others' first day with their hedgie experience. I am growing so excited and impatient for the day to come! How did you guys contain yourself?!? Any special memories?


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello! The first day my hedgie came home, she slept all day in her cage! (Hedgehogs are nocturnal after all :lol. The first night, I didn't pick her up at all, as I wanted her to explore her new home and had read to give them some time to adjust before you start handling them. I sat quietly by her cage the first night, and watched her explore her new hide, wheel, and fleece snuggle bag. She ate her food, wandered for a short while, then went back to sleep (young hedgies sleep A LOT!). The next day I left her alone in her cage to sleep all day, and then at 8:00 pm pulled her out. She was grumpy and huffy, but calmed down fairly quickly. She was shy and stayed in her snuggle sack while on my lap, and we had her out for about 30 minutes. My husband and I sat and talked, to her and each other, so that she could start getting used to our voice. Since then, she's always out with us every evening for 30 minutes to at least an hour. :smile: She's much less shy, and not nearly as huffy as she was the first week!

I would encourage you to be patient and talk to her a lot so she learns your voice. It can take hedgies awhile to warm up to their human friends. :lol: It was sooooo hard to be patient, but sooo worth it! My Hazel is soooo sweet!


----------



## Bramble (Aug 16, 2016)

I brought Bramble home when he was 6 weeks old. Before Bramble, I had never even seen a hedgehog in real life so I was really excited not just to see one but to actually own my own. He was supposed to be a girl so, 2 weeks in advance I made sure I had everything set for 'her' to come home and decked 'her' den out with pink fleece. It was only a few weeks later that I discovered my little 'girl' was growing testicles  poor boy had to settle with pink deco until I managed to get some new manly camo fleece for him.

Anyway, we collected him from the 'breeder', he was such a tiny ball of spines and skin. Feeling his little spines on my skin was such a strange sensation, I was nervous to touch him at first because I didn't know what to expect. He only unballed a few hours later and I was thrilled when he ate some cat kibble from my hand on the first try.

I had put him in his wheel on the first day to show him it could move, he climbed off and I left it at that, I thought it might be a while before her used it seeing as he was so small. What worried me was that he refused to sleep in his cave that day and instead slept next to it.

That evening I checked up on him and he was already using his wheel! I also worried for nothing about him not sleeping in his cave because the next morning he was in deed curled up in it.

He is now 5 months old and I couldn't be happier with him. Even though I had wanted a girl and ended up with a boy, he was meant to be mine!










Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

I love your stories! Both of your hedgies seem so sweet! I can't wait until I can start getting Poppy used to me! Maybe she will end up snuggly like yours are! P.s. I love the name Bramble!


----------



## Bramble (Aug 16, 2016)

Poppy_the_hedgie said:


> I love your stories! Both of your hedgies seem so sweet! I can't wait until I can start getting Poppy used to me! Maybe she will end up snuggly like yours are! P.s. I love the name Bramble!


Thanks, Bramble was Briar before I discovered he was a boy, similar meanings.

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

With Ichiro, we picked him up from the breeder like an hour from home, I had never seen a hedgehog before so it was kind of scary but interesting at the same time. 

We got home and left him in his cage all afternoon, we left our daughter at her friend's house and went to the mall. That evening when we went to pick her up we took Ichiro with is and her friend and moms were playing with him and he was the friendliest hedgehog. 

From day one he has never balled up or so weird things, he hides and puffs when I wake him up but as soon as I put my hand in front of his nose he relaxes. He loves cuddling and has so much patience with my daughter who loves taking him for rides on a toy dump truck.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Such a cute story! I bet it's adorable to watch your daughter push him around!


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

from day 1 wylie has been the friendliest hedgehog. when i first got him he had all his quills down and wandered around curiously. i still almost never see him with his quills up!! when he was a baby he loved to climb so i had to extra proof his cage because i would find him on top of everything. he slept a LOT and didnt care for toys. now that hes five months he does seem to enjoy his toys. hes still a climber which stresses me but its also very cool to watch in safe environments. snuggle sacks/bonding bags are your best friend while theyre getting used to you. also throw an old worn tshirt in poppy's sleep hut so she gets to know your scent. good luck with poppy!!!


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

I have had my Poppy now for 2 days! It's like I have never lived a life without a hedgie! I just took to caring for her and loving her so fast! Within minutes at the breeder's, without any heads up, she was placed in my hands. (She also pooped on me. Lol!) It is amazing how sweet and gentle she is for a hedgie! She crawled around and slept on me the very first day at her new home! I am having a little trouble with encouraging her to eat her kibble, but wow does she LOVE mealworms!! I put her in her playpen for about an hour each day and in her cozy sack in my lap for about an hour as well. She is so spoiled already! She did use her wheel for the first time and has certainly been going to the bathroom regularly! I am starting to try out different fruits and veggies with her. Last night was a tiny piece of banana, she ignored it completely! Today, a piece of green pepper. We'll see what happens! Trying skinned apple tomorrow. I have not put a t-shirt in her cage but I have slept and handled her fleece liners and strips so she will get used to me. Right now everything is practically perfect! Thank you for your words of advice. I will do everything I can to make Poppy absolutely happy! I think she is pretty happy right now! At the moment she is asleep in my sweatshirt pocket!!!


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

i still cant get wylie to eat any fruit or veggies! hes stubborn. so glad all is well for you two!!


----------



## towandava8 (Sep 16, 2016)

Such a nice story. Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------

